# How often do you change your bed sheets?



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Just wondering what is the average. I do it every 2 weeks, usually on a Sunday. But I'm quite clean and don't sleep in the nudeb) so I doubt they get that dirty anyway but not sure whether this is the usual or what. How about you? The poll is anonymous don't worry!


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

About once every 3 - 4 weeks. It used to be once every two weeks but then I got lazy. They keep clean anyway.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Every Friday, Saturday or Sunday.


Really :con

It's probably been a year since I've changed my sheets :lol Also, I hate sleeping on my bed so I sleep on my living room couch. There isn't much of a problem of them getting dirty.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Every 2 months or so, I'm ashamed to say. I don't mean to be such a slob; I keep everything else pretty clean. But whenever I do laundry, I just don't remember that the sheets need to be washed too. Anyway, I haven't gotten any diseases yet, so no harm done.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I wash my sheets every two weeks, but I switch pillow cases weekly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Every two weeks - hot water with bleach.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I was going to get ostracized for once a month. Although current sheets it's a bit longer cause the wash ate the other set so we have to get around to buying new or I have to manage to wash, dry, and put the sheets back on the bed in the same day which I never remember to do so I haven't risked it. The memory foam top is very itchy without a sheet on it.


----------



## mic gooflander95 (Mar 16, 2011)

My mother does it, but I think it's about once a month, so that's what I went for.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

What bed sheets? :stu


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Every two weeks. My brother practically everyday because the gross NYC apartment he lived in had a bed bug problem. EWWW!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Normally, every 1-3 months. If I've been sick, then I'll be sure to change them as soon as I get better, ASAP.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Like every three months - when they either start to smell or are filled with crumbs. Lol. The crumbs are because I sleep on the floor and sometimes eat there. I should wash them now actually.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

If it's winter, every two months. 

If it's summer, then I'm probably sweating like a farm animal at night, so I'll wash them every week or two.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

jus bout every weekend :boogie.....nah i wish...


----------



## adh16 (Jan 15, 2011)

Once a month usually. Though I think my current sheets might've been on there for like 5 weeks, I really like those sheets, they still feel fantasticly smooth. If I'm sick I'll wash them right after I get better.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Rarely, as in like a couple times a year maybe. Just laziness.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Every 1-3 months. I used to let it go far longer in the past, but I've gotten a lot better.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Every two weeks - hot water with bleach.


Either you're very demanding about clean, or you're doing some really dirty things to require hot water & bleach.

You're supposed to wash in cold water to save energy and the planet, or so I'm told.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Giraffe said:


> If it's summer, then I'm probably sweating like a farm animal at night, so I'll wash them every week or two.


I have a water bed, so it's not hot in summer. Water is a very effective coolant.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

15 days to 2 weeks sometimes sooner =O


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

once every couple weeks I think.... I would probably change them once a week if I was living with my boyfriend and we shared the bed... I think the reason for that should be somewhat obvious.


----------



## anora (Jul 18, 2011)

hey...

Nice to see all discussion.... I change my bed sheet once in a week... It keeps us healthy and safe and sound from any type of allergy or any other disease..
how do i install a toilet


----------



## shazala (Apr 5, 2011)

why would I change my bedsheets!?


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

i'm uh, shocked guys....i'm shocked. I change mine at least once a week, I don't think I could sleep knowing they weren't at least semi-fresh.....


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I can't believe I'm the only one who change it more than once a week


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Every two weeks... my pjs are always clean and I shower... and there is no extracurricular activities going on there that would caused them to be laundered more often than every two weeks. I love that clean smell when I climb into bed so sometimes I throw them in more often... but not usually - I see it as a waste of water and detergent to wash them more often than is needed. Sometimes if things get hectic it goes 3 weeks.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I used to change them every week, but it's too expensive so I tend to wait a few weeks now. I always take a shower and put on clean clothes before I go to bed. I also switch which side of the bed I sleep on after about a week.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Weekly or bi-weekly.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2 times a week , I am confused .. I though I was DIRTY not doing it more ....


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Within 10 days.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

My Mom does it lol

But when I was college, it was once per semester, so like 4 months.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

We only have one pair of sheets, and no washer and dryer, so it's a miracle if they get done. We don't have money to do our laundry either, so we usually do it in the tub and then hang it out on our porch rail.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

You are supposed to change the bed sheets?

I guess the maid might do it at the hotel, but I don't do it regularly at home.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Once a week.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Usually just once a month but I sleep alone so I don't see a need to change them more often.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Once a week. I love fresh bed sheets lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once a month.


----------



## mirry (Jul 20, 2011)

Like.. a few times a year lol. Usually once in spring and once in winter is all I care to do it, and then my mom usually does it once or twice.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Changed 'em today! (It was looooooong overdue, but I did it!) :yay


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

A few times/month, or more if I'd been sweating in it or something. Ew.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

About once every 1.5-2 months. I'm way lazy but I do keep my sheets clean...so yeah *shrug*


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

At least once a month.


----------



## sugarcane (Feb 20, 2011)

Weekly I love fresh clean sheets, I could never leave it longer than a week. :no


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

never


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

not often enough.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

My mom changes them every two-three weeks since I'm very pretentious about stuff like this.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I need to start changing mine. lol My mom bought me some peace sign sheets like a month ago and she helped me put them on my bed. I had them on my bed for like two weeks and now I have my pink ones back on. I should probably change them every two weeks or something. I used to have the same sheets on my bed without getting them changed for months.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Every week. Usually Thursday or Friday.

I can't believe the amount of people who said once a month.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Not sure. Probably once every week, or every two weeks. I don't keep detailed tabs.


----------



## Riddles (Aug 29, 2013)

EOD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Once a month or so


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Every 12 days.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

No real standard time. Just whenever. 2 weeks? 2months?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Every solar eclipse.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

h00dz said:


> Every solar eclipse.


°-°

°-°

°-°

°-°

You monster!


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Moasim said:


> °-°
> 
> °-°
> 
> ...


:haha


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Once every three months or so. They never get dirty, and I spend maybe five hours in them. I sleep with a t shirt and underwear, so it's not as if they get dirty or anything.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Er....... not often. :um


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

People change once a week? I feel dirty now D:


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Every two weeks, _very_ reliably. It's part of my biweekly housekeeping ritual. Every week seems like overkill since I'm single and I don't spend that much time in bed; my sheets don't feel dirty even after two weeks.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

At least once a week. Going longer than a week absolute maximum is VILE AND DISGUSTING!


----------

